# Manips



## paintluver

Those are just very simple editing, I can do more, just order and see what I can do!!!!


----------



## paintluver

Here is another one.


----------



## mpbmorganev

Sig/av/bg/manip: Sig (but I want it to look manippy (lol))
Colors: blues, earthy look
Text: Write the horses name under the picture in a scripty font
Pictures: Pictures by pony_pandemonium - Photobucket 1 picture from each of the horses listed here... you choose 
Extra: have fun and THANKS


----------



## paintluver

^I will get started right now!!

(Here is another type I can do)


----------



## paintluver

MPB. I am working on yours now, but the pictures are small. Do you know the limit for the signatures? I would like to make it bigger so that you could see the pictures...


----------



## paintluver

I don't know if I am pleased with this one or not. I didn't really know what you meant by earthy, so I chose something I thought was pretty! If you like it great, if not, you can choose a picture for the background and I can redo it!! 

(Ps. Joker is a beautiful horse!)









Just be honest, you won't hurt my feelings!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

What programme do you use, you are brilliant!


----------



## paintluver

I use Gimp!! ^_^


----------



## paintluver

Le Bump!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

paintluver said:


> Here is another one.


How did you get this affect on GIMP?


----------



## paintluver

I just cut the horse out put it on that background and used the smudge tool to make it look like it is umm... vanishing. And then I used 2 blank layers to make the white things around it... and changed the opacity and that is about it!


----------



## paintluver

Bump. Does anyone want one? I don't bite! Just ask!!!


----------



## paintluver

Bumpy!!


----------



## jadeewood

coould you do me like a collage/montage/manipy thing please.

choose from pictures below. if you are bored can u do one of each hhorse please. i will upload about 5 pictures of each or something dont know if tahst too much sorry if it is.

barn name: apache.
show name: 'a missing colour'
my name: jade wood
(any pictures in this link, showjumping, cross country, head shot, showing anything.dnt mind, prefer over the bigger jumps, mums jumping little jumps)
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


lilly.
showname: senators little girl.
my name jade wood.


























Brandy.
showname: mr.b
my name jade wood.



























rita
showname:baylady
my name: jade wood


































ferdi
showname: baywoodboy
my name: jade wood

























have fun, Think i have uploaded to many pictures!


----------



## paintluver

^Sorry I took so long. I was showing at fair for a week. I will get started on those right now!


----------



## paintluver

Wow, I am having a hard time thinking of backgrounds! Don't worry, they will be done soon!


----------



## charlene1985

I would love 2 pics if possible one for each horse, the first horse is Midnights Mystery Man (mystery) he is my bfs horse. here are some pics of him


----------



## paintluver

Ok, I will get started on your guy's pics.
(Please read the first page. It helps me stay organized)

1.JadeeWood
2.Charlene1985
3.Open


----------



## charlene1985

here is the other on Bar Lee's Luck-O-the-Draw (Reno) sorry for the pic overload just want to give u an option on what u can use. Thanks in advance


----------



## paintluver

JadeeWood:
I am sorry they are not that good. I am having brain farts with Gimp. First it closed down on me and then I couldn't get it how I wanted it! If you want I can change them.

I only have 2 done thus far, I am still working on the others!
Apache








Lilly


----------



## paintluver

Oh I just wanted to say, I love it when you post a lot of pics. More selection and more variety I can do! So don't worry about that!


----------



## paintluver

Brandy:


----------



## paintluver

Rita:


----------



## CrazyH0rse

what is a manip?


----------



## paintluver

^^A picture that is edited to another picture or something like that!


----------



## paintluver

I think it stands for Manipulation...


----------



## paintluver

Well, GIMP just crashed on me again. I have 1 more of Jade's pics and then I can get to yours Charlene...


----------



## paintluver

Ferdi:


----------



## paintluver

1.Charlene1985
2.Open
3.Open


----------



## paintluver

*Charlene:* Your horse is very pretty! I had fun making this one, except I couldn't get the stupid leadrope to cooperate, that is why it looks...wierd! haha.
Reno:








I am working on your bf's now.


----------



## paintluver

*Charlene:* For this one, I was trying to make it look a little bit more dramatic than the other ones because of his name being Mystery. I kinda like it, but again, I am having troubles getting pictures to cooperate with me! lol! (Not just yours, all of the ones I have been doing.) But again, this one was really fun to make!
Mystery:


----------



## paintluver

Bump!!!


----------



## paintluver

Bumping up...... Come on peeps. I am board. lol!


----------



## charlene1985

omg i love them both!!!!!!!! If ur board I can send some pics of my moms horses u could play with


----------



## charlene1985

Here is another one if ur bored. Its my mom (michelle) and her favorite horse Mas (registered name is Mas Caliente' Mas Mejor which means to hot to handle or something with chili peppers lol) http://www.pasoregistry.com/db/Tree.asp?ID=88368


----------



## charlene1985

Here are some of Mas' baby who is now 4 years old Her name is Saly (registered name is Sal Y Pimienta which means salt and pepper)


----------



## charlene1985

btw thank u for the compliment on Reno!


----------



## paintluver

^^Your welcome! I am glad you like them!

I will see what I can do with Your mom's beautiful horses! (Gotta love those pintos right??!)


----------



## paintluver

Mas:


----------



## paintluver

Saly:


----------



## charlene1985

omg those are awesome thank u so much, yea we like the pintos lol she has 4 more out there ill get some pics of them so u can play around with them if u want


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i would love one of Onyx!!


----------



## jadeewood

I WOULD LOVES ONE OF MY HORSEEE. I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PICTURE I CAN UPLOAD, SO I WIL DO A COUPLE.
MY NAMES JADE WOOD AND THE HORSES NAME IS APACHE, HER COMPETITION NAME IS. 'A MISSING COLOUR' AND MY COLOURS ARE GREY AND PINK IF THAT HELPS AT ALL.
SORRY FOR BAD POSITION HAVE DOGGY KNESSS, LMAOO.


----------



## paintluver

^^I did one for you! (I can do another if you like, but go to the 2nd page, there is a bunch of your horses that you asked for! lol)

But I have no problem making you another one.

Charlene that would be awesome!
Twilight I will get started on that soon, I am a little busy right now, but should be getting time after tomorrow.
Jadee^^Read Twilights!

1.Twilight Arabians
2.JadeeWood
3.Open


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Oh please could you do a few manips for me and whatever your mind creates? Thank you so very much in Advance!!

*Sig/av/bg/manip:* A Manip Please. 
*Colors:* I love Blue or Green with him, but please, any background you think suites him.
*Text: *You can use his name Scout or registered name "A Colorless Coosa"
*Pictures:* Posted below, please let me know if they will do.
*Extra:* Just do whatever your mind comes up with. Thanks again! 

Scout and I (Laura)




































I totally can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## paintluver

Thank you so much for using the form!! It makes it so much easier for me!!!!

1.Twilight Arabians
2.JadeeWood
3.APHAmomma


----------



## paintluver

*Twilight Arabians:* I really like this picture I made, I don't know what it is about it but I really do like it!








1.Jadeewood
2.APHAMOMMA
3.Open


----------



## jadeewood

sorry and yes i have looked at my photos your previously made, thanks for them they are amazing. and if you could do soem of my coloured that i previosly posted taht would be fab


----------



## jadeewood

if you would like to do a manip of my horse i posted on page 2 or my coloured.^^^ thats would be fab, thanks


----------



## VanillaBean

*Sig/av/bg/manip:* manip in sig. form! lol 
*Colors:* Our colors are Hunter green, Yellow, and Maroon but waht ev u think looks good lol
*Text: *Sheena (or) (Show name Vanillabean)
*Pictures:* Uhhh....will post with tthis? lol
*Extra:* Whatev!!
Sheena is a welsh/arab (might help you think of backround ideas but plz dont put her breed on the sig/manip THX!)

THX man


----------



## paintluver

Jade: (Your horse is Beautiful. Reminds me of my boy Pinto bean!)
I really like this one, I kinda had trouble with the mane. But I think it turned out really nice!


----------



## paintluver

1.APHA_MOMMA
2.Vanillabean
3. Open


----------



## paintluver

APHA_Momma:
Scout has a beautiful trot! He is gorgeus! (I love his mohawk!!) lol!









1.Vanillabean
2.Open
3.Open


----------



## paintluver

Vanillabean:
Your horse is so cute! I love her name!
I made a regular manip and a signature.


















1.Open
2.Open
3.Open


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Ohhh thank you sooo sooo much, that is sooo beautiful and YES I LOVE his trot. It just looks so elegant and flawless when you watch him.  Thanks so much again.


----------



## paintluver

^You are very welcome! I had a lot of fun making scout's picture.


----------



## jadeewood

ong, i love it thanks very much. if you would like to do like a collage or anything of my colouredd mare, i would apsolutly love it.


----------



## VanillaBean

THANKS sooo much! i love them!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

UUURG! i cant put it as my sig....it comes up as a link....


----------



## JustDressageIt

I love the beach scenes you made!! 

Here are some Denny albums.. if you want bigger pictures, let me know and I will message them to you

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/ (I have the originals for these - no watermark)
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## paintluver

1.Justdressageit
2.open
3.open

I will get started on it right now!


----------



## paintluver

Justdressageit:
Here is yours! The tail would NOT cooperate with me (I have been having troubles with those lately..=/) But I think it turned out pretty nice. If there is anything you want me to change just say so!


----------



## jadeewood

paint lover, if you could do like a collage/manip type of thing wit my coloured mare taht i posted pictures of on page 6 i would be very greatful for it


----------



## paintluver

Sure I will do that for you! Do you want it on a different background or just on one of the pictures that you posted?


----------



## jadeewood

one of the pictures i posted please.
i really love your work.


----------



## paintluver

Ok I will get started on your pic right now.
Thanks


----------



## jadeewood

Omg thank you. 

Im such a pain, i keep asking you to do stuff for me 

if your getting annoyed just say.


----------



## paintluver

No it is totally fine! I like expirementing, so its all good! haha. 

Here is your picture








If there is anything you want changed just tell me!


----------



## jadeewood

thats amazing thanks.


----------



## paintluver

You are very welcome!


----------



## JustDressageIt

paintluver said:


> Justdressageit:
> Here is yours! The tail would NOT cooperate with me (I have been having troubles with those lately..=/) But I think it turned out pretty nice. If there is anything you want me to change just say so!


Very pretty, thank you!!


----------



## paintluver

^^Your welcome ^_^


----------



## VanillaBean

Paintluver- can you help me? lol
When i try to put my new sig u made for me as a sig it just comes up as a link...ny ideas? PM me if you have a solution. Thx


Vanillabean


----------



## paintluver

^^ Pm'ed Ya! 


Bumping up again


----------



## paintluver

Bumping back up!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Here is Dozer! Do anything you think looks good. I dont care what picture or anything just as long as it looks good! 

Thanks so much in advance!
Megan


----------



## paintluver

Ok, I will get started in a little bit, sorry I am so late, I have been busy with school and horses.








^Here is one I made


----------



## paintluver

^^Sorry I have been so busy I will get that right now ICrazy...


----------



## paintluver

I am really into the dramatic looking pics right now.... So here is what I have come up with!
ICrazyaboutu:


----------



## paintluver

Here is one of Romeo I just did:


----------



## AnnaLover

Wow you are very good! 
*Form:
*Sig/av/bg/manip: manip
Colors: You choose? 
Text: Penny Lane
Pictures: Choose the ones you want! 
Extra: She is a QH... don't need to add that though ^_^ A western/cowwy/cowboy background would be cool!
(Please and Thanks!)
Here's the link! 
Penny Lane - Album - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Hello there, I would truly truly LOVE a manip of "Halo". If you have anything heavenly or angelic that would be WONDERFUL, if not, then anything that you think she would look lovely in. Just choose from any of these pictures. Thanks so very much.



















IF POSSIBLE YOU CAN ERASE THE LEADROPE, BUT THAT IS ONLY IF YOU CAN FOR A MANIP.


----------



## paintluver

Yay more people! I will get started on these tonight after work, and they should be up soon.... These are going to be fun to make! 

1.Annalover
2.Aphamomma
3. Open


----------



## AnnaLover

I can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## paintluver

I am so so sorry this is taking so long. I was having problems with family/horses/work/school. I am working on them right now though!


----------



## paintluver

Here is one, I am not sure if i like this one but if you like it, I will leave it be, but if you want I can try something different. I am not really sure how to make a westerny theme thing. so if you have a certian picture you want on it, you are more than welcome to post it!









1. APHA_MOMMA
2.OPEN
3.OPEN


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## AnnaLover

I LOVE it thanks so much!!!


----------



## TwisterRush

Ohhh can you do my horses ! ? 

Form:
Sig/av/bg/manip: Sig, Manip
Colors: Suprise Me 
Text: Suprise me !  
Pictures: You Choose... My Boy Indigo <3 = http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2038134
The Colts and Sunfire= http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2033511
( Tobiano is BabyFace, Kapone i the one in the blue halter and dillanger is the one with the blue eye, Sunfire is the one at the end, youll know which one im talking about) 
Marshmellow(tobiano Paint) Pepper (Dun Mare) = http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2028868
Extra: 

SUPRISE


----------



## TwisterRush

^ oops sorry those links didnt work out how they should've here are the public links ! 
Indigo= Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Indigo | Facebook

The Colts and Sunfire (which one is which is above ) = Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - The Colts And Sunfire | Facebook

Marshmellow and Pepper= Which is which is above = 
Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Horses | Facebook


----------



## paintluver

1.APHA_MOMMA
2.Angelhorsegirl
3.TwisterRush


----------



## paintluver

APHA_MOMMA- So sorry about the wait. I made 2 of them, I couldn't choose which one I liked better.
















1.Angelhorsegirl
2.TwisterRush
3.OPEN


----------



## APHA MOMMA

WOW, thank you so very very much!! I absolutely LOVE them 100% and definitely worth the wait.  Thank you so much again.


----------



## paintluver

^You are Very very welcome! Thank you, and sorry for that wait!


----------



## paintluver

Ok, sorry guys, my GIMP is being stupid. I will keep trying, but I will *Hopefully* have these done before the weekend...


----------



## paintluver

Angelhorsegirl:
I didn't know what you wanted so I just kind of did what I thought looked good!









1.TwisterRush
2.Open
3.Open


----------



## paintluver

Twisterrush
Here is yours. I didn't know if you wanted their names on it, so if you do, or want any text tell me and I can fix it!


----------



## paintluver

Bump**


----------



## jadeewood

ermm, is there any chance if i give you a few pictures if you can make liek a collagy/manip sorta thinng with all thee pics in one thing?

ill send photos incase you will.

the horse is called bubbles and the rider is called yasmin.



























































sorry for the big photos and so many. write what ever you like on it


----------



## paintluver

^^Yep, I will get to that when I can sit down and take some time on it! *Have to go Feed Romeo!*


----------



## TwisterRush

Thank you ! I love it !


----------



## paintluver

^^You are very welcome!


----------



## paintluver

Bump...
I get better with requests! So keep 'em coming!


----------



## jadeewood

when will my request be done?


----------



## paintluver

^^I am working on yours right now!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I have a request..









Could you turn everything black and white, except the goat and his collar?


----------



## jadeewood

cheers looking forward to seeing it


----------



## paintluver

^^I am still woking on yours Jadeewood. Sorry it is taking so long!

Ilovemyphillip I can try my darndest!


----------



## paintluver

Here is yours Jadeewood, sorry it to forever. I made 2 versions of it, you can choose what one you like better!








or








Ilovemyphillip I am loading yours right now


----------



## paintluver

I had fun with this one! I have never worked with a goat before! He is a cutie! I want a goat so bad!
Version 1








Version 2








Hope you like them!


----------



## paintluver

Le bump!


----------



## paintluver

Here is a pic of me and Romeo I edited a bit.
Made it lighter and added a border


----------



## paintluver

bump!!


----------



## paintluver

I know this one is boring, but I made the picture look more subtle and put a pretty border on it!


----------



## paintluver

I was bored so I made another one for APHA_MOMMA. (Sorry the cutting is so choppy. I really need to work on that...)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I LOVE IT! Could you put on the first version - going vertical - write "THE LAST RIOT" and going horizontal - "Riot; March '09 Buck"

Pwetty pwease!


----------



## paintluver

Yep I will try my darndest!


----------



## paintluver

Sorry this took so long.
Is that what you wanterd?


----------



## LoveStory10

Can you PLEASE do one for me???

Do something fun with these, and if you can, please edit out the people... thanx


----------



## paintluver

^^I will work on those after work!


----------



## paintluver

Sorry this one isn't very good. The pics are a little hard to work with. But I tried!
I might try again later. But if you want you can post more pics and I can make you another one...


----------



## paintluver

Bumpy


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

wow those are really good!


----------



## paintluver

^Thank you!


----------



## paintluver

Anyone??


----------



## pony hunter rydr

Me please?

Sig/av/bg/manip: background/manip!
*Colors*: I don't really care, anything that looks nice!
*Text*: (medium size) I’ve been spending all my time
Just thinking about you
I don’t know what to do
I think I’m fallin’ for you
I’ve been waiting all my life
and now I found you
I don’t know what to do
I think I’m fallin’ for you
(big-sized) St. Elmo's Fire
*Pictures*: http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...89730795895_1607122712_30638545_6349272_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...89731035901_1607122712_30638551_7066870_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...01192482430_1607122712_30662262_1763346_n.jpg
http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs004.snc3/11146_1201192522431_1607122712_30662263_7013582_n.jpg
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...01192722436_1607122712_30662268_4474617_n.jpg
*Extra*: Thanks :]


----------



## LoveStory10

I love it!!! Please do different things for these:
















The above are me and Love Story























The above three are me and my gelding Bishop


----------



## paintluver

*************************
*I am sorry to sound pushy, but it really honestly helps when you fill out the form. And not just say IDK to all the answers. So if you order a picture can you please fill out the form (So I don't go insane please!)*


----------



## paintluver

Sorry for the double post 
Pony hunter Rydyr thank you for the great pictures, they were clear, the color is great and they are big! They are nice and easy to work with, thank you!
I am almost done with yours.


----------



## paintluver

I am not sure if I like this or not, I might make a new one because I am not very pleased with it.


----------



## pony hunter rydr

Ooh I like it!
But if you want to make me another for more practice, go ahead :wink:


----------



## LoveStory10

Oh Im sorry 

For the ones of Love Story:
Text: Horse in a million... with her name please
Colour: Purple and gold
Backround: A beach setting if you could

And Bishop:
Text: The love of my life
Coulour: Sky blue and white
Backround: A forest, only if you can though.... 

Thanx


----------



## paintluver

^^Thank you!

I will be starting to work on your projects. (Both of your guys)
1.Pony Hunter Rydyr
2.Love story 10
3. Open


----------



## pony hunter rydr

Awesome, thanks


----------



## paintluver

^Pony_hunter what kind of background would you like??


----------



## paintluver

I am sorry this is taking so long. But I have been busy with the snowstorms and new horses and school and work. I am trying to get them done little by little!


----------



## pony hunter rydr

Um... It's doesn't matter! Whatever works best with the pictures!
And don't worry about it, take all the time that is needed 
You had a snowstorm? Lucky... Send me some snow, please?


----------



## paintluver

^^You can have all of the snow you want, I am sick of it.


----------



## paintluver

Bump I would like to try to start working with GIMP again!
Order away!


----------



## PintoTess

Can you do one of tess please?
manip please if thats ok
Text: Can you think of somthing?
Colour: blue and purple please
Backround: A beach setting if you could

Would you be able to get the pics of my "barn please"?


----------

